# A few game cam pic's



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I cherry picked the some 300 pic's I had....

.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

couple good looking bucks there. hopefully you can find where they are moving during light hours!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

who said deer are nocturnal?  nice pics- thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BaddFish said:


> who said deer are nocturnal?  nice pics- thanks for sharing.


You realize all of those pictures are at night? 
Nice pictures. That first one looks like he's hard horned, but obviously not at that time.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

hard horned pic - definately not the right date, maybe 8/24?
I am just starting to see bucks with hard bone around SW OH the last week or so; still many sporting velvet; Weds 9/2 (last buck I saw) buck was in velvet - looked like a basket 8 pointer from a distance.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

geez ive had my trail cam out for about a month or so now and all I got is does...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> That first one looks like he's hard horned, but obviously not at that time.


I noticed that same thing. I wondered if the date is off as well. My boy has a camera out and as of a couple days ago he still has not gotten a shot of a hard horned deer. It shouldn't be long now. I am curious to see whether he gets any shots of them with bloody partially dried velvet.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I can assure you the dates are correct!!! and can post more pic's...I went thru them and really can't tell wether there in velvet or not .....looks like they aren't..... but???? the dates are correct.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I had my first pic of a hard-antlered buck last night. NWpart of the state.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

swantucky said:


> I had my first pic of a hard-antlered buck last night. NWpart of the state.


My boy just checked his camera Sunday and found the first ones as well. He also found a good bit of rubbing activity already. I would say that the majority of them will have dried up by now.


----------

